# Loose stools??



## Mrmoose (Dec 10, 2020)

Our pup moose is around 4 1/2 months old and has had loose stools since we’ve had him at around 7weeks. He recently tested positive for hookworms due to eating dirt at the dog park, and we have since cleared that up. However, he’s got bad gas and has since we’ve had him and could clear a room in seconds, his stool is nearly impossible to pick up and thus we’ve resorted to catching it in a baggie when he goes in public (embarrassing to say the least). Otherwise his demeanor is normal! He’s still a very high energy pup, eats and sleeps normally, drinks tons of water and eats regularly. Other than his stool and gas he’s otherwise a perfect pup! I guess my main question is what I should do? I have a feeling it’s related to his food as I’ve read many other discussions with the same issue. 

We currently feed moose blue Buffalo puppy for large breeds and to get him to finish his bowl we also mix in some blue Buffalo puppy wet food as well.

It seems like it’s possible that there’s too much protein or the diet is too complex for his little body to digest everything correctly. I’m torn between trying to switch him to TOTW or Acana or possibly grain free? Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## RoosterTheRed (Dec 10, 2020)

Ive had this issue with my now 7 month old since we've had him. He had roundworms at 4 months which were cleared up and we've since had 2 negative fecals. He just finished a month of forti flora about 3 weeks ago. Im about to switch him to a Limited ingredient diet. If that doesn't have any results, I'll try a pre packaged raw diet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know quite a few dogs had stomach issues, when kennels tried to feed Blue Buffalo. 
Not what I normally feed my own dogs, but all of my new fosters get TOTW Pacific stream.
I feed it to them, because 90% of the time I have no idea what the dog is been eating, and I have less upset stomach on this food.
If I have the foster longer than a month, I start slowly mixing in my regular dog food. If all goes well I change them over. If I see any signs of stomach issues starting, I just keep them on Taste of the Wild. 

I did have one foster, that would get a upset stomach after vaccinations. Because they are vaccinated, as soon as I get them, I didn't catch on the first time. His stomach would be upset for two weeks, and would start a few days after the vaccination. After his second set of shots, and his stool still testing negative for any parasites. It finally dawned on me what was happening.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You might want to begin considering slowly changing foods, if there are no underlying medical issues.
It sounds as if your boy is having trouble digesting his food.
I've had good luck with Orijen Large Puppy food, and cooked chicken. Sometimes a little rice, and plain yogurt. thrown in.


----------

